
Kodak Surges After Announcing Plans to Launch Cryptocurrency Called 'Kodakcoin' - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-09/kodak-stock-surges-after-announcing-coin-to-join-crypto-craze
======
mindcrime
Wouldn't that be a Kryptocurrency then?

